# قصيده البابا أحبك يارب ترنيمه رهيييييييييييبه



## minaaioup (26 أكتوبر 2008)

_*دي علشان خاطر عيونكم ترنيمه أحبك يارب ودي أخر قصيده كتبها لغايه دلوقتي والمرنمه من فريق أفا قسطور وصلوووووووووووووووووووووولي كتييييييييييييييييييير علشان رايح الجيش <ظابط> ومش هابقي موجود الأيام اللي جايه*_:download:http://www.4shared.com/file/68408503/659d3c3d/___online.html


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ياااااااااااالهوى ظابط كمان !!!!!

لا بجد ربنا معاك ويقووووويك يا مينا 

وشكرا يا حضرت الظابط على القصيدة بس يارب تكون بطريقة مرنمة 

انا نفسى فيهاااااااا وهى مرنمة مش بصوت البابا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااا أوى أوى أوى يا مينا 

بجد كنت دايخة عليها 

ميرسى ليك يا فندم وربنا يعوض محبتك  *​


----------



## totty (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ثاااااااااااااااانكس يا مينا

راااااااااائعه طبعاااااااااااااااا

وربنا معاك يا حضره الظابط ويهون عليك ايامك*​


----------



## oesi no (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة مميزة جد
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
ويحافظ عليك فى الميرى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىى جدا ياباشا 
ربنا معاك فى الجيش ويقويك 
جارى التحميل ............
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## محب الانسانيه (26 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلموا هل اليدين 

ربنا يكون معك 

وربنا يحفظك:t30::t30:


----------



## محب الانسانيه (26 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلموا هل اليدين 

ربنا يكون معك 

وربنا يحفظك:


----------



## Bolbola142 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي كتير جدا علي الترنيمة الجميله دي


----------



## كريستين2 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا وربنا معاك وصلوات جميييييييييع القديسين معاك


----------



## cobcob (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا مينا كتيييييييييييييير
وربنا معاك فى الجيش *​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتييير على تعبك
وربنا يكون معاك
والعدرا حمياك​_


----------



## tena_tntn (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي علي الترنيمة الجميلة دي


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمه جميله ربنا يباركك ويساعدك فى الجيس ظابط يعنى 3سنين يالهوى


----------



## ayman adwar (29 أكتوبر 2008)

ياااااااااااالهوى ظابط كمان !!!!!

لا بجد ربنا معاك ويقووووويك يا مينا 

وشكرا يا حضرت الظابط على القصيدة بس يارب تكون بطريقة مرنمة 

انا نفسى فيهاااااااا وهى مرنمة مش بصوت البابا


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2009)

*ترنيمه احبك يـارب ( قصيده للبابا)*

*ترنيمه احبك يارب وهى من اروع قصايد البابا شنودة الثالث*

*للتحميل اضغط على >* *marcelino*


----------



## ENG BESHOY (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه احـبك يـارب ( قصيده للبابا)*

merci علي الترنيمة يا اخ مارسيلينو بجد حلوة اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه احـبك يـارب ( قصيده للبابا)*

شكرا على الترنيمه ياباشا ​ 
جارى التحميل ...........



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Tota Christ (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه احـبك يـارب ( قصيده للبابا)*

مرسى على الترنيمه ربنا معاك


----------



## BITAR (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه احـبك يـارب ( قصيده للبابا)*

*شكرا على الترنيمه *​


----------



## +pepo+ (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه احـبك يـارب ( قصيده للبابا)*

ميرسى على الترنيمه ياباشا و جارى التحميل​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)




----------



## besho55 (17 يوليو 2009)

تـلميح بسيط
أولاً شكرا على الترنيمة
ثانيا دى مش آخر قصيدة اترنمت للبابا
كمان قصيدة يا الهى اترنيمت واتسجلت فور كتابتها
واترنمت كمان فى نفس الشريط ده
واسم الشريط احبك يارب فى خلوتى
فريق آفا قسطور
والترنيمة دى من الحان مهندس مارك اسحق


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)




----------

